

Pomplamoose: Making a living on Youtube - adamhowell
http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=125783271

======
whiskeyjack
I'm kinda floored by the comments on the story on NPR. Even if you don't
like'em, they're managing to pull off something not everyone can. I've enjoyed
Pomplamoose for a while now. Glad to see they're doing well.

Then again, I guess it's just as shocking that I'm still surprised by the
vitriolic tone of commenters on the internet.

~~~
adamhowell
You should see some of the Youtube comments.

I think, from here on out, anyone who hopes to break the mold in any way via
the web will just have to ignore 99.9% of all comments. Too many people get
their rocks off anonymously tearing people down, and sites just don't care
enough about building a thoughtful community to combat it.

~~~
roc
I think everyone online should learn to ignore 99.9% of all comments. I'd like
to hope most of us already had.

------
dzlobin
Here's a cover of Earth Wind & Fire's "September", I think it's some of their
best work

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xycnv87N_BU>

~~~
blhack
Here is "Telephone" by Lady Gaga:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vEStDd6HVY>

It's considerably better than the original (in my opinion). The video style is
also pretty interesting. The guy in them (Jack Conte) had this to say about it
(from wikipedia[1]):

>What you see is what you hear. (No lip-syncing for instruments or voice)

>If you hear it, at some point you see it. (No hidden sounds)

They also make money from selling merchandise (soap [grapefruit scented,
pomplamoose is french for grapefruit], tshirts).

Really really awesome music, and seemingly awesome people making it.

[1]<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jack_Conte>

~~~
minitrollster
>... pomplamoose is french for grapefruit

Actually, 'pamplemousse' is French for grapefruit, but yeah, phonetically it's
about right.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
You can't get a trademark if you spell it correctly - pamplemousse isn't
distinctive wrt soap.

------
ulf
This could change the music-game for good. With youtube already being an
important player for any kind of music consumation, they would tap gigantic
potential if they find a way to establish this program with a large number of
bands. The more content they get, the more the major labels are forced to
consider the same actions for their big performers. Youtube gets paid...

------
sgibat
Sorta OT: Pomplamoose Shreds: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OKD07BYcreg>
They're talented, but the description cracks me up..

------
thomasreggi
I am pretty sure I heard her sing mister sandman on a Toyota commercial last
night via food network. If so that's real success.

~~~
isopod
That was most likely Petra Haden: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Petra_Haden>

~~~
thomasreggi
nope it was pomplamoose
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NaIs3u_h02Y&feature=playe...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NaIs3u_h02Y&feature=player_embedded)

------
Perceval
I love their stuff. I do kinda wish they sold physical CDs—I would get one for
my dad in a heartbeat. This is probably my favorite of their tracks:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z9KMgg7T_sg>

~~~
guywithabike
Their original stuff is just fantastic. I wish they'd do more original work.
My favorite: Always in the Season:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Il-OFaFzHQM>

------
noisedom
"I guess I kinda don't like how there's such a pedestal for music culture and
especially for band culture," he says. "It just feels fake; it feels like
smoke and mirrors. I feel like music doesn't have to be like that. It can be
something that's very normal and very accessible."

Man this quote from the Pomplamoose guy really does a good job of making a
spot-on observation while managing to diss his own band.

He's right IMO. The music and music culture of my generation is self-centered,
and pompous (see hipsters). But I still enjoy it. I think by making music
that's "very normal and very accessible" you wind up in the land of vanilla
like Pomplamoose.

------
misuba
I guess I shouldn't be as shocked as I am that a major NPR anchor and
interviewer, Linda Wertheimer, seems to consider it a huge novelty for a
record release to be digital-only.

------
igorgue
Another example: Andrew Garcia (I believe that's his name) he is in American
Idol a former youtuber (American Idol force people to delete previous-show-
promotion e.g. youtube videos).

